
The Deepest Cave in the World - Veryovkina Cave, 2212 m - huhtenberg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veryovkina_Cave
======
huhtenberg
BBC has a 5 min video summary with some interesting footage -
[https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p07p40y7/the-daring-
journey-i...](https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p07p40y7/the-daring-journey-
inside-the-world-s-deepest-cave)

100% humidity at 4 Celsius. The cave is almost entirely vertical, it takes 3
days to fully descend to the furthest point and apparently it may be possible
to go even deeper.

